# Browserprobleme [spontane Selbstheilung :?]

## AROK

Hallo,

seit gestern abend habe ich bei meinem Laptop das Problem, dass Firefox nicht alle Bilder von den Webseiten (bei manche nseiten gar keine Bilder) anzeigt (z.B. gerade hier die Smileys links). Konqueror zeigt alle Bilder an, hat aber dauernd Zeitüberschreitungsfehler. d.h ich muss die Seiten immer mehrfach laden. 

Die Probleme habe ich sowohl über WLAN als auch über Ethernet. Installiert  hab ich gestern nichts neues. Die Verbindung wird ohne Proxy direkt aufgebaut. Die Pings zu allen Servern liegen im Berich 60-70 ms. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Hat von euch Jemand einen Rat für mich? 

Danke und Grüße

AROK

PS: Wenn ich eine große Datei runterlade komme ich auf 70kb/s. Also auch normal.

Vorgestern habe ich k3b und cmake emerged.  davor 2 Wochen garnichts.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm... folgendes würde ich ausprobieren:

1. Test öffne eine Lokale Datei mit dem Firefox. (Kannst ja unterschiedliche Formate ausprobieren)

2. Alle Cache- und Temporere Dateien Löschen. (strg+umschalten+entf)

3. Vielleicht einfach mal das ~/.mozilla Verzeichnis umbenenen und den Firefox starten damit er ein neues anlegt.

----------

## b3cks

- DNS Probleme?

- FX Cache mal geleert?

- Neues Profil ($ firefox -ProfileManager) angelegt und probiert?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten! 

einen anderen DNS-Server hatte ich schon probiert, daran lag es nicht. 

Den Cache hatte ich auch geleert, und auch alle anderen Daten.

Aber jetzt auf einmal ging es wieder, ohne, dass ich sagen kann woran es lag.

Wenn es wieder auftritt werde ich mal probieren, was ihr geschrieben habt!

Grüße

AROK

----------

